
Django Testing with a Jenkins Docker Container - vmtrooper
http://vmtrooper.com/django-testing-in-a-jenkins-docker-container/
======
vmtrooper
Hey Fellow Hacker News Readers,

I was curious to see how simple it would be to extend the official Jenkins
container to support Django and the django-jenkins Python module. I wrote up
my experiences in the attached blog post. Let me know what you think!

-Trevor

